# How long have you been in the UAE?



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Just for interest 

-


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi, I want to come to dubai. Is my salary ok? 11tybillion


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

mrbig said:


> Hi, I want to come to dubai. Is my salary ok? 11tybillion


Would that be in Zimbabwe Dollars?

-


----------



## buddyab (Nov 5, 2009)

how live here more than 4 years it is long time ohhh yuk


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> Would that be in Zimbabwe Dollars?
> 
> -


Nope, nice shiney rocks.


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi
I don't have a job in Dubai yet, but I am a certified toilet cleaner with more than 3 weeks experience. I would like a job that gets me an apartment in the Burj Khalifa and want to drive a Porsche 911. Does anyone know any recruitment agencies or should I just come over and look?


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

I have been here long enough that I

1.started wiggling my head side to side when I speak to someone.
2.call a pencil eraser a "rubber"
3.dont care if someone honks at me when the light has been green for .00000000000001 nano seconds.
4.dont have to convert everything to USD to see if I am getting a good deal.
5.never want to leave. But there is allready talks of moving to Kuala lumpur in 2 years. But I heard its ever better there, so no worries.


----------



## chunkykitty (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh my Gosh, m i a mammoth here? i live here from end of 2002.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

chunkykitty said:


> Oh my Gosh, m i a mammoth here? i live here from end of 2002.


Showing your age now chunks - i moved here the day liar blair was re-elected in UK 05/05/05!


----------



## chunkykitty (Jul 20, 2009)

oh, yeah u right Andy, im not chunky anymore ether, skinny, wrinkly but still happy face! no matter what, always keeping my tail up!


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

chunkykitty said:


> oh, yeah u right Andy, im not chunky anymore ether, skinny, wrinkly but still happy face! no matter what, always keeping my tail up!


KGB, where have you been? Havent heard from you in a week. Hope all is well. Oh and its not age, its wisdom. lol


----------



## chunkykitty (Jul 20, 2009)

oh MrBig. forgot to add hate those teeth the wisdom ones, have pulled them out already, i might have slightly speech problems now, that's y prefer talk to ppl on the net:focus: but i think its a very long time im here in dubai. my skin is taugher now too.


----------

